# Old Graflex Camera



## Mitica100 (Feb 7, 2007)

A new addition! Just got a National Series II Graflex, a 120 film SLR with mirror and folding hood. It was produced between 1934 and 1941, it's in very good condition. Here it is:




 
Let's hope I'll make it past February 14th (Valentine's Day in the US), my wife will kill me for having spent the money...:roll: :roll: :lmao:


----------



## Oldfireguy (Feb 7, 2007)

You mean that is not her gift?  

I'd love to have one of those someday.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 7, 2007)

Oldfireguy said:


> You mean that is not her gift?


 
Shhh... :lmao:


----------



## terri (Feb 8, 2007)

You could give it to me for V-Day, Dimitri! :mrgreen: I'll be your Valentine if you give me that camera.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 8, 2007)

terri said:


> You could give it to me for V-Day, Dimitri! :mrgreen: I'll be your Valentine if you give me that camera.


 
:stun: :stun:  Oooh!... Really???  :lmao:


----------



## terri (Feb 8, 2007)

:senses Dimitri hiding his new camera and running away:


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 9, 2007)

*peeking back through the open door to see if Terri is still there*


----------



## montresor (Feb 15, 2007)

Cool looking camera! Are you planning on running film through it?


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 15, 2007)

Very cool looking!  I love it.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 15, 2007)

montresor said:


> Are you planning on running film through it?


 
Probably. Will post results.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 16, 2007)

Arrived today! Cute as a button but inoperative due to a curtain which came unglued from its drum. I think I can repair it, not a very complicated operation but will have to wait.  Cosmetically speaking it's a 9+ on a scale from 0 to 10.


----------



## terri (Feb 16, 2007)

awww, nuts!! So you'll have to wait before you can actually play with it.  That's a disappointment. But, you think you can fix it at home, Dimitri?


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 17, 2007)

terri said:


> But, you think you can fix it at home, Dimitri?


 

Shouldn't be that difficult, all I need to do is gain access to the second curtain drum and reglue the lose curtain to it.


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 17, 2007)

Mitica100 said:


> Shouldn't be that difficult, all I need to do is gain access to the second curtain drum and reglue the lose curtain to it.



He makes it sound so simple...


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 18, 2007)

Here is the little gem:





Closed.




Lens bed drops.




Top view, viewing hood closed.




Hood up.




Opened, second curtain hanging lose from the drum side, while the other side is attached to the other drum/curtain.

Really, shouldn't be that difficult to reattach the curtain.


----------



## terri (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, good luck with it! These pictures do this camera better justice than the first one - what an intriguing little guy! Looks like it is going to be fun to shoot, if you can get that curtain reattached. 

Keep us posted - I want to hear the outcome of this one. You find the coolest old cameras, Dimitri - I love it.


----------

